#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-09
<harry_> hey facing a strange problem with the Ubuntu 11.04 on the Langauge Selection at the time of login....any help.....!!
<harry_> hey anyone with the Ubuntu 11.04 actually i m facing a strange scenario...!!
<harry_> with the language selector for Ubuntu 11.04
<kelemengabor> harry_: ask your question
 * kelemengabor starts up a Natty vbox
<harry_> kelemengabor:when i change the langauge at the time of login the "locale" variable is not getting change as per the language selected at the time of login in ubuntu 11.04
<kelemengabor> harry_: are you sure that it is the "locale" variable, and not say LANGUAGE you need? I don't even have such.
<harry_> yes you cal try using "env | grep LANG" or by "locale" it gives incorrect language not as we selected
<kelemengabor> well, I just logged in to a normally Hungarian system selecting Danish language at login, result is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661754/
<kelemengabor> what are you trying with?
<harry_> yes ...see here you login as the as Danish but the LANG in "env | grep LANG" shows hu_HU.UTF-8 which measn that you system langauige is Hungarian not Dasnish.....because in the Lanaguge Selector in Regional Format tab it s set as the HUNGIAN not as DANISH..
<harry_> kelemengabor:yes ...see here you login as the as Danish but the LANG in "env | grep LANG" shows hu_HU.UTF-8 which measn that you system langauige is Hungarian not Dasnish.....because in the Lanaguge Selector in Regional Format tab it s set as the HUNGIAN not as DANISH..
<kelemengabor> harry_: I think this is related to bug 553162 but I'm not really expert on this area with environment variables
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553162 in language-selector (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Set $LANGUAGE if the user picks a different locale in gdm, so that language-selector and gdm stop disagreeing (affects: 39) (dups: 14) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553162
<harry_> let me see guys
<harry_> sry guys i m studying the bug 553162
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 553162 in language-selector (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Set $LANGUAGE if the user picks a different locale in gdm, so that language-selector and gdm stop disagreeing (affects: 39) (dups: 14) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553162
<harry_> ubot4:its a long discussion in bug 553162 so jsut give me a minute to study it
<ubot4> harry_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harry_> it okay but thats the useful link you provide
<harry_> ubot4:hey thanks for the help dude its realy helpful
<ubot4> harry_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RawChid> Hi, I'm translating GTK+ 3.0 Properties. And in the PO file there is:   33 "Project-Id-Version: gtk+ 2.0\n"
<RawChid> Shall I change 2.0 to 3.0?
<RawChid> Another question; if I have a proposal for change in orignal string. Can I change it in code and do a merge proposal on LP. Or do I need to settle this upstream? (if so, where?)  This is the project on LP: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gtk+3.0
<sagaci> for something like gtk, it'd be better for it to go upstream unless the package is ubuntu-specific
<kelemengabor> RawChid: for the header, don't worry, I think I can change it globally
<kelemengabor> but, it serves only informational purposes, so it is not that important
<kelemengabor> second, about changing translations in the original, please go to the upstream projects translators
<RawChid> Okay thanks
<kelemengabor> which is here: http://l10n.gnome.org/module/gtk+/
<RawChid> I'm translating with Gnome it upstream at the moment
<RawChid> Uh, weird sentence, sorry
<RawChid> I'm translating it upstream at the moment yes
<RawChid> I'll look if I can propose for a change to source code as well
<kelemengabor> err, seems that I can't change the header in the admin interface, so you will need to do it in the po file you intend to send to upstream
<RawChid> Oke no problem
<RawChid> Are the translations in LP automatically "imported" from Gnome? Or is that done by Gnome translators manually?  Maybe trijntje can answer this...
<kelemengabor> it is automatic
<RawChid> So LP pulls them from git.gnome or something. Do you know the interval?  (I'm just curious)
<kelemengabor> currently, it happens after a package is build, but we will be soon change to the upstream import, which means close to real time imports
<RawChid> Excuse me for my inexperience, but on what basis (WHEN) are packages build?
<andrejz> @RawChid: when a new version is released
<andrejz> http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointOne
<andrejz> next one is on august 15th
<andrejz> i don't know exactly what is the time delay between building of packages and import into launchpadg
<RawChid> So august 15th there will be a new build of the GTK+ package. So then the translations are imported in LP (maybe a day later or so).
<kelemengabor> RawChid: approximately so, yes
<andrejz> yes, that's the way it should work, more or less
<RawChid> At that moment, all translations done via web interface in LP are overwritten, right?
<andrejz> yes
<RawChid> Uh, UI mean all translations done in LP (and not upstream)
<andrejz> if the string is untranslated in launchpad it gets owerwritten by upstream
<andrejz> but if you change a string after it was imported from upstream it won't be overwritten the next time
<andrejz> at the next import
<RawChid> And vice versa? translated in LP and untranslated in upstream
<andrejz> it will be shown as a suggestion
<andrejz> @RawChid: stays translated in LP
<RawChid> Oke, thanks for the heads up :-D
<andrejz> only if it's translated in LP and upstream (and is different in upstream) it gets overwritten by upsteram
<andrejz> but only once
<andrejz> if you change it again back it won't be owerwritten the 2nd time
<RawChid> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-10
<andrejz> kelemengabor can you please check if nightmonkey still time outs for you?
<andrejz> for me it became much more serious a couple of days ago
<andrejz> can you please confirm it so i am cetrain it's not my network connection to blame
<kelemengabor> andrejz: no problem here, launchpad pages open in a few sec
<andrejz> ok, thanks
<trijntje> Is it possible to watch the oneiric import queue for just one language? Just out of curiosity and to get a better overview of whats going on?
<kelemengabor> trijntje: AFAIK, not. The queue is for projects, and can be filtered only by status and file type, not by language
<kelemengabor> so, there is no queue for languages
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thanks, I was just curious
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-11
<trijntje> How can I get rid of automatic suggestions from launchpad when I dont want to accept them?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/nl/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=new_suggestions&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=untranslated
<trijntje> this shows a number of suggestions, but I dont want to accept any of them. If I can reject them I will immediatly notice if someone has made a new suggestion so that I can review it, these automatic suggestions only obscure things
<trijntje> another question: I've noticed that Onboard shares translations with Ubuntu feisty, instead of oneiric. Where can I report this?
<artnay> trijntje: maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/onboard/+bugs and I'd add ubuntu translations to report
<artnay> trijntje: I added your import queue wish here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/812243
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812243 in launchpad "Allow translatable projects to be sorted in more versatile ways (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Low,Triaged]
<trijntje> I'v submitted a bug report for onboard:
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/onboard/+bug/824480
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824480 in onboard "Onboard trunk shares translations with ubuntu feisty, instead of with the latest ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<artnay> trijntje: I added Ubuntu Translations to it
<artnay> trijntje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations
<trijntje> artnay: thanks!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-12
<trijntje> I've just noticed there are three oneiric packages for documentation, are they all still in use?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-gnome-help
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-user-docs/+pots/gnome-user-docs-user-guide
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-06
<dpm> morning
<trijntje> hi dpm, any news on when translations for quantal will open? It's been soon for quite a while ;)
<dpm> hi trijntje, we're about to, but we need to disable all Kubuntu templates first. More info on this thread: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-coordinators/msg04284.html
<trijntje> dpm: thanks for the link, I'll just have to have a bit more patience ;)
<dpm> trijntje, no worries. Sorry for the delay, disabling the KDE templates has caught us with a bit of a surprise when we were already ready for opening them
<trijntje> no problem, I know everybody has been busy, and there is usually enough time to translate everything
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-07
<kelemengabor> dpm: good morning, I think it is time to open up the shop :)
<kelemengabor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134050/
<kelemengabor> is this mail going to be good enough?
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> let me have a look
<kelemengabor> or should I mention the Kubuntu change?
<dpm> hm, good point, I'm inclined not to, give me a sec...
<dpm> btw, the e-mail looks great, just one small detail: "current development release, Ubuntu Precise," - perhaps Quantal instead? ;-)
<kelemengabor> good, so you are watching carefully :)
<dpm> always :)
<kelemengabor> also, it looks like we don't have langpacks yet
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think it might be worth adding a brief paragraph on the KDE packages, yes. Perhaps simply saying that they will not be translatable in Launchpad but translations will still be available in Kubuntu, and a link to the mailing list announcement
<kelemengabor> and http://macquarie.canonical.com/~langpack/crontab no scheduled export is set up yet
<dpm> yeah, I need to re-enable the cron job for langpack-o-matic
<kelemengabor> okay, will do
<dpm> but I'm a bit puzzled as to why we don't have LP exports yet
 * dpm investigates
<dpm> kelemengabor, ah, I think we're fine: I scheduled the LP langpack exports for Q on Tuesdays and Thursdays. This was only enabled last Friday, so the first langpack should have started being exported today and be available later on. Langpack-o-matic should build the langpacks tomorrow
<kelemengabor> okay :)
<dpm> If I've got time today I'll write a blog post after you've sent the announcement e-mail
<dpm> thanks for driving and coordinating the opening!
<kelemengabor> - KDE is not translatable anymore on Launchpad. As KDE packages have
<kelemengabor> moved to the Universe repository, they are not going to be translatable
<kelemengabor> for Quantal [4]. KDE packages will still contain upstream translations,
<kelemengabor> so you are encouraged to contribute directly to the KDE project.
<kelemengabor> anything else?
<dpm> kelemengabor, that sounds great, I think we're good to go
<kelemengabor> so, here we go:
<kelemengabor> Quantal                 translations are                                    visible to everyone.                 Import queue is                                    active
<dpm> \o/
<kelemengabor> and the mail is sent
<trijntje> whohoo! Big thanks to everybody who worked on this
<artnay> don't forget to set Quantal as the recommended series
<artnay> Launchpad currently recommends translating Precise.
<artnay> also kubuntu-docs and some KDE packages are still translatable
<artnay> I wonder if those are kubuntu-specific... for example menu bar plasmoid is not translatable at l10n.kde.org yet it was translatable on LP for precise
<dpm> artnay, good points. If you notice more of these, would you mind putting them in a list and either send them to the mailing list or listing them on a wiki page? This way it's easier for us to track which templates we might need to reenable
<kelemengabor> artnay: recommended series is quantal now, thanks
<kelemengabor> kubuntu-docs is intentionally left translatable
<kelemengabor> but I didn't checked if it really needs to be
<kelemengabor> my understanding was that KDE packages have to go, but Kubuntu ones should stay
<andrejz> hello
<andrejz> it seems string count on the quantal translations page is wrong
<andrejz> if one looks here
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/
<andrejz> it still appears as if 341568 strings are rpesent in total
<andrejz> when in fact that's not the case
<kelemengabor> andrejz: hi, give it a few days to update, those numbers are IIRC not recalculated frequently
<kelemengabor> I have disabled KDE packages only yesterday
<andrejz> funny thing is i disabled gcc templates about a week ago and numbers still aren't taken into account
<andrejz> they should update daily at about 10 - 11 in the morning CET summer time (in my experiance)
<andrejz> we will see if it changes tommorow
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-08
<trijntje> I've noticed that the templates for the ubiquitiy slideshows for other flavors of ubuntu have a low priortiy, lower than some command line programs even
<trijntje> is this by design or should these templates get a higher priority?
<dpm> trijntje, could you point me to which templates exactly, and I can try to fix them if necessary?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu/nl/+translate
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu/nl/+translate
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-lubuntu/nl/+translate
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/nl/+translate
<trijntje> dpm: ^
<dpm> thanks trijntje. Let me have a look at them in a bit and come back to you
<trijntje> sure, thanks!
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-10
<henninge> Sonntag abend könnte ich noc,; montag bin ich gaaaanr früh weg.
<henninge> Und jetzt aber auch hier.
<henninge> Ciao
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-07
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> do we have any French speakers here? :)
<dholbach> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/fr/+translate?show=new_suggestions needs a bit of help :)
<dholbach> (lots of already translated strings)
<narziss> Hi dholbach
<narziss> Let me have a look.
<narziss> I've yet to announce myself on the mailing list.
<dholbach> narziss, once the packaging guide translations in a certain language are up to 70% we enable it for package builds and for online use
<dholbach> I haven't done the math, but French should get very close to it :)
<narziss> I've taken a peek, and will return to it once at my desk.
<narziss> Does anyone maintain glossary/TM files?
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> I just noticed that there were a huge pile of unreviewed translations strings
<dpm> narziss, I'd recommend getting in touch with the Ubuntu French translators, they'll point you to their translations guide
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-08
<dholbach> I thought I'd have to share http://translatorsanonymous.tumblr.com/ here :)
<kelemengabor> dholbach: thanks :D. Also, I'm part of mozilla-hu, and we are preparing for the FF OS launch here. This summarizes our experience so far:
<kelemengabor> http://translatorsanonymous.tumblr.com/post/57406293452/sure-ill-take-this-marketing-text-it-looks-really
<dholbach> haha :)
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> I liked http://translatorsanonymous.tumblr.com/image/38226342538 a lot
#ubuntu-translators 2013-08-11
<Munchor> Hi, can Ubuntu Translators be used to translate other distributions hosted on Launchpad?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-08-08
<dpm> morning
